# Windows 2003 users can't login



## mike_electron (Apr 17, 2008)

All users connected to windows 2003 server can't login.


Please help.


----------



## TheDude5555 (Aug 26, 2006)

If they cannot log in then they can not connect.


----------



## Rakesh1986kumar (Apr 22, 2011)

Restart your server and try login by unplug the lan cable


----------

